# Power Pole Blade 8' or Pro Series II 8'?



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Having a new boat built and trying to decide between the Blade and the Pro Series II. I'm only interested in the 8' black model. My understanding is they both use the same pump and controls and thus the only difference is the anchor mechanism. I understand the Blade is sleeker looking and the newest product but are there any operational/mechanical advantages of the Blade over the Pro Series II or is it strickly a preference issue? The Blade is around $200 more and slightly heavier. All responses would be appreciated.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

GO with the Blade!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

To me it is just a better design...


----------



## traxxxas01 (May 27, 2012)

finaddiction said:


> Having a new boat built and trying to decide between the Blade and the Pro Series II. I'm only interested in the 8' black model. My understanding is they both use the same pump and controls and thus the only difference is the anchor mechanism. I understand the Blade is sleeker looking and the newest product but are there any operational/mechanical advantages of the Blade over the Pro Series II or is it strickly a preference issue? The Blade is around $200 more and slightly heavier. All responses would be appreciated.


I sell these all day, everyday.

If you go with the pro series II, you need to either buy the sock to put on it while trailering or get a strap or bungie cord to keep it from bouncing around (the fiberglass stick). I had them on my boat and switched over to the blades when they came out. Your right the design is a little different and allows the fiberglass stick to sit inside the frame of the unit that reduces the vibration. They are a hair thiner too, not much to make a difference.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Trax, thanks for the reply. I have heard of the Series II having a "sagging" problem. Have you encountered this? if so, is it a problem with the hydraulics loosing pressure or what? Is this a problem that occurs as the PP ages? If so, is it possible that the Blades will have the same problem down the road?


----------



## traxxxas01 (May 27, 2012)

I wouldn't really call it a sagging problem. Just picture you driving down the freeway and you look back in your rear view and see the pole bouncing around (not alot but a little to be noticed). It drove me nuts so I bought the socks and put them on and no problem. I never had them sag or anything, that comes from air pockes in the lines, you just have to make sure that you check your fluid levels every now and them. No problem with the PP aging or anything, its like hydraulic steering. Just check your liqids and you will be good. I don't see the the blades ever having a problem, the fiberglass rod is incased in the unit. Both units are great either way!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I have had both... both hold the boat the same the blade is a much more clean design. love it


----------



## traxxxas01 (May 27, 2012)

The first picture is the Pro II, and the second is the blade. See how on Pro series the stick is about an inch and a half away from the unit. It will get alot of vibration traveling on the road and rough water causing it to bounce around and slap the unit. On the blade its toucked away inside the unit where none of that will happen.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks for the replies and pics. I will be mounting the PP on the transom. Does the Blade require any type of backing plate or can it be mounted just like the Series II?


----------



## traxxxas01 (May 27, 2012)

Same as series II, should not need anything else


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Trax, thanks for the info. Sent some green your way!


----------



## traxxxas01 (May 27, 2012)

finaddiction said:


> Trax, thanks for the info. Sent some green your way!


Thanks man, appreciate it. If you need anything else let me know. I'm also factory trained by lowrance, humminbird, garmin, and ray marine. practically everything made for boats. Just let me know.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a question for you Sir ^ Would you buy Lowrance or Humminbird?


----------



## traxxxas01 (May 27, 2012)

TexasTFishing said:


> I have a question for you Sir ^ Would you buy Lowrance or Humminbird?


Depends on what you want the unit for but 95% of the time I would take the Lowrance over the humminbird. I know there are a ton of Lowrance haters out there but for what you are getting and if you know how to use the unit for the features that it offers it is the way to go.

The Lowrance units are more user frendly and easer to opperate once you figure out the layout. Only reason for a humminbird right now is the 360 side scan but thats going to cost you an extra 2 grand and most people are not ready to pay that for just a transducer.

Whats your budget you have set in mind?


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

I fish salt and fresh water. I now have a HDS5x that was on a boat that I biought last year. I want a larger screen (7") with side scan. I'm in the 1200-1500 range.
I have heard alot of talk about poor customer service with Lowrance and great service with Humminbird. A major concern.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

After reading the replies and talking with others, I decided to go with the 8' Blade. I'm in so deep now another couple of hundred dollars ain't going to make much of a difference. I do like the sleek design of the Blade. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

